# Convertidor de Video compuesto (RCA) a VGA(monitor)



## leizar

Tengo un monitor desocupado en mi casa, y quisiera armar este adaptador para conectar un playstation o un dvd, según lo que he investigado, el rca amarillo, es un video compuesto o un YC, me costo un montón encontrar el diagrama, pero tengo unas dudas pues soy algo nuevo en el mundo de la electrónica, (solo he hecho algunos circuitos con ne555 y juegos con compuertas logicas)
bueno, les dejo el diagrama, esta noche lo pasare a livewire pues para algunos es mas comodo.

de momento no tengo ninguna duda, asi que les compartire este diagrama que he visto que muchos hispanos buscan y al parecer no encuentran.

la imagen :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




y las fuentes :
http://www.epanorama.net/links/videocircuits.html#tvvga
http://elm-chan.org/works/sc/report.html[/B][/I][/COLOR]


----------



## Tomasito

Desde ya te digo que si recién empezás en la electrónica o no tenés buena experiencia, lo olvides.

Cuando tenía alrededor de 14 años me pasé un verano tratando de hacer algo muy parecido, para concluir que no es viable a nivel amateur. Sale más barato y es mucho más simple comprar una sintonizadora de TV VGA (Arrancan por los 60 dolares).
Lo único que logré fue conseguir una imágen a blanco y negro y muy fuera de sincronismo.
Hace un tiempo retomé el proyecto pero modificando el monitor, que después se fue derivando en otras cosas y además conseguí una sintonizadora para la PC.
De todas formas, mi intención nunca fue conseguir una imágen a colores, siempre tuve en claro que separar RGB desde video compuesto no es una tarea para nada simple.


Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
No tengo la intención de desanimarte, pero el circuito que muestras es para el sistema TV NTSC, y en Argentina el sistema de TV es PAL.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si puedes busca en Google  ---  TV BOX  ---, sirve para convertir tu monitor en TV.


----------



## leizar

hola, gracias por responder.
DriX, la verdad es que no soy tan amateur, solo indicaba algunas referencias, pero montando un diagrama en un proto soy creo un profecional, agradeceria tu ayuda en el futuro si tengo cualquier consulta, gracias por responder.

elaficionado, yo soy de chile donde usamos el NTSC  

en todo caso para ambos, nose donde podria comprar aquel convertidor aqui en Chile, y la verdad, si encontrara donde comprarlos pero fueran muy caros, supongo que retomaria el diagrama.

gracias por responder.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://articulo.mercadolibre.cl/MLC-18660403-tv-box-para-lcdplasmas-_JM
http://www.hl.cl/catalogo.php?wk=TV_BOX_LCD

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: En tu ubicación dice "arg"


----------



## leizar

uuuuf son carisimos, 40.000 pesos chiles es mucho

mejor, lo armo, en todo caso, muchisimas gracias por darte el trabajo de buscarme los articulos.

pd:ya corregi lo de la ubicacion, gracias por avisarme


----------



## Tomasito

Te digo que vas a gastar mucho más haciendoló que comprandolo.

Del protoboard a integrados smd de 100 patas hay un camino... y no suele ser muy corto 

Ya lo dije, descomponer una señal de video compuesto en RGB, y encima cambiandolé totalmente las frecuencias de sincronismo es algo que te va a llevar mucho tiempo, dinero, y conocimientos.


Que un monitor sea cuadrado y tenga un tubo como el de la tv, no quiere decir que sean cosas tan parecidas. Trabajan a frecuencias totalmente distintas, con señales distintas y el monitor no tiene (además de otras tantas cosas) sintonizador alguno.


----------



## leizar

o.o 

pero, lo de las frecuencias lo sabia, pero supongo que el circuito se encarga de igualarmas, me equivoco?


----------



## Tomasito

A qué te referís con "igualarmas" o "igualar más"?

La verdad no entendí


----------



## Tacatomon

A ver si alguien me ayuda.
 Tengo un TV Sony como del 86, tiene entrada para antena PERO no tiene entrada para señal de video (V/R/L). En terminos "coloquiales" la quiero usar para ver DVD´s y esta no tiene las entradas amarilla, roja y blanca.

¿Hay algún metodo analogico o digital para que acepte la señal de video y el audio?

Por el audio ya me las arreglo, lo dificil para mi es con lo de video. Obviamente al usar un adaptador se pierde mucha calidad de video. Por eso es que no lo quiero usar.

Cualquier información es bienvenida!!!.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

tacatomon, el metodo que me ha resultado en dos ocaciones es buscar el datashet de la jungla (espero que tenga) y en ves la terminal donde entra el video compuesto y pones un interuptor de dos tiros y ya queda, almenos me ha funcionado


----------



## Tacatomon

Me imaginaba que necesitaría el datasheet del chasis, el cual no encuentro por ningun lado... Tengo a la mano un diagrama de un chasis de la misma marca no es el mismo modelo... Me servirá?.

Voy a ver si lo intento a ver que tal sale. Mas o menos, adonde debo de mandar la señal de video???, Es un IC?. AAAhhh.

A trabajar..
Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

pues en esencia no nesecitas la información, de todo el chasis con el cto jungla vasta checa si el del diagrama que tienes es el mismo pues ya la armaste


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Lo que necesitas es esto http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=5806345&type=product&id=1067388827858

También puedes usar un VHS.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Yo usa uno como el de la imagen


----------



## Tacatomon

Gracais por la información Elacifionado, pero usando el conversor no se logra una calidad buena.
Ojalá y el metodo que propone Helminto le haya dado una buena calidad.

Soy nuevo con esto a si que no estoy muy informaciónrmado.

Lo explicaré con maximo detalle posible. Espero me entienda o si no, toca foto.
Por lo que entendi del compañero Helminto, quiere que intervenga la señal del aparato que procesa la señal de la antena (una PCB apantallada a la que le llega la señal de la antena en forma de RCA) por la señal de video del DVD. ¿Es así?.

Ahora estoy viendo el diagrama del TV, y la verdad es un lio.
Por lo que he leído, el jungla es el IC principal, no?. Como se cual pin es el que tengo que intervenir?.

Ahhh, Lo bueno es que tengo todo el fin de semana.
Cualquier comment es bienvenido.

Gracias por su tiempo. Saludos!!!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No sé de donde sacas que es de mala calidad, te puedo decir que veo los DVD con una buena calida de imagen.
Acerca del plano del TV, haz lo sgte:
Busca el C.I. que excita los transistores de RGB, en ese integrado hay un terminal que es entrada de video, que proviene generalmente de AGP.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tacatomon

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No sé de donde sacas que es de mala calidad, te puedo decir que veo los DVD con una buena calida de imagen.
> Acerca del plano del TV, haz lo sgte:
> Busca el C.I. que excita los transistores de RGB, en ese integrado hay un terminal que es entrada de video, que proviene generalmente de AGP.
> 
> Suerte.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Gracias por responder Elaficionado.

Yo tengo un conversor casí identico al que pusistes en el link, nada más le falta la entrade de S-Video. Pero cuando lo conecto, siempre desde que se compro la señal es con lluvia. Comparado a conexion correcto de un Reproductor de DVD hacia un TV con entrada de video analogico deja mucho que desear el conversor.

Con la información que me proporcionastes voy a ver que puedo hacer. No me gusta meterme con los TV´s, pero ahora ya es tiempo.

Algo mas: ¿Cuando localize el IC, acoplo la señal del DVD directo hacia la entrada del IC? Hay que adaptarla?, Una resistencia?.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

yo lo he conectado de manera directa, y me ha funcionado, podrias decirme cual es el circuito jungla pa ver por donde vas, lo de la lluvia pude ser tu sintonisador o el diseño del convertidor que no este bien blindada pero yo si optaria por echarle cuchillo al tv


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, el IC que controla a los Amp´s de video es un uPC1378H.
O el teje y maneje está en el Jungla?

Estoy dispuesto meterle cuchillo, pero a ciegas como que no.

Si quieres puedo poner fotos, o el diagrama que se parece al chasis que tengo. En ese ya ubique el jungla, pero con tanto pin...

Gracias por tu tiempo Helminto!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

si tienes razon creo que seria mas facil si pudieras poner el diagrama,


----------



## Tacatomon

El link

El chassis que tengo es un KV-2074RA Con serie principal SCC-652C-A
Sony Trinitron del 89, Ensamblada en Tijuana, Ajuuua!!!
El chasis que te mando es kv-2092, pero es "casi" el mismo ya que tiene el mismo driver horizontal, "casi mismo" jungla IC, y parece que los Tr´s amplificador de video son iguales.

http://files.ddrservice.información/TV-Set/sony/kv-2092.pdf

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

no estoy muy seguro, pero se puede hacer la prueva; en el transistor marcado como q201 en el emisor esta marcada un test point (1) intenta quitar el emisor y colocar tu señal de video pero ten cuidado con el Vpp de tu señal segun el diagrama debe ser de 2Vpp


----------



## Tacatomon

Logré localizar el Tr del diagrama en mi chasis, está marcado como Q309, a la base de este le llega el pin 12 del aparato ese IFE-450A, es como una cajita metalica...

Ahora, por lo de 2Vpp, no creo que sea problema... Una señal de video de DVD no pasa de 1Volt ¿No?. Acaso, ¿Necesitare un Amp de video?....

Bueno, monto y pruebo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

segun el ocilograma que aparece en el los datos tiene que tener ese voltaje si no podrias tener problemas con los pulsos de borrado, pero probablemente ese transoistor sirva presisamente para amplificarla, prueva y si no es asi, no creo que te sea mucho problema el armar un amplificadorcito con un transistor o un operacional


----------



## sobrituning

Hola mi duda es que quiero jugar a mi querida xbox360 en la pantalla del pc,
necesito convertir de rca a vga, no si me traera en cuenta hacerlo (pero me pica el gusanillo, me encantaria hacerlo) o comprar un conversor original
desde ya muchas gracias.
Adjunto el cable original y el cable para vga.


----------



## alexus

si hubieras usado el buscador:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/convertidor-senal-vga-rca-12221/


----------



## sobrituning

Si ese circuito lo habia visto, pero el original de mocrosoft no lleva ningun circuito, simplemente cables, por eso h abierto un nuevo post


----------



## alexus

entonces compralo...


----------



## lincesur

saludos
mira esto http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270491851378&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
por lo que vale  no creo merezca la pena trabajar mucho
espero haberte ayudado 
un saludo


----------



## sobrituning

lincesur dijo:
			
		

> saludos
> mira esto http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270491851378&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> por lo que vale  no creo merezca la pena trabajar mucho
> espero haberte ayudado
> un saludo




Muchas gracias, cuando necesites algo aqui estoy


----------



## AldoN

Saludos. Tengo un monitor de PC con entrada VGA y un DVD con salidas RCA como las de toda la vida. En vista de que un conversor de video esta fuera de mi presupuesto, decidi armar uno por mi cuenta. El problema es que simplemente no encuentro un diagrama funcional. Espero puedan ayudarme.

PD: Es necesario un conversor de RCA a 3.5mm o con un simple adaptador como este funciona?


----------



## sergiot

No entiendo que es lo que queres hacer, pero la entrada vga de un monitor no admite la señal de video compuesto de un DVD, son dos mundos distintos.

Explicate mejor cual es tu idea.


----------



## fdesergio

Leerse:
Señal VGA
Video Compuesto
S-Video


----------



## yosimiro

Lo que necesitas es una placa(tarjeta) sintonizadora-capturadora de video, las hay PCI, AGP, me imagino que también PCIE,* y desde ya USB*.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

Si pides ayuda a nuestro querido amigo Google seguramente te dará muchas respuestas...

Pregúntale por "rca to vga", te sorprenderá la cantidad de respuestas.

Sal U2


----------



## yosimiro

Me parece que no es tan simple(corrijanme si me equivoco).
Lo que necesita, es tomar la señal de video compuesto, y separar los 3 colores, y los 2 sincronismos, más el ground.
Por eso le sugería las sintonizadoras-capturadoras que para eso están.
De todos modos he visto esto que tal vez *y solo tal vez* sirva.







Aunque le tengo más fe a este.


----------

